# Which is the best graphics card manufacturer?



## de.das.dude (Sep 10, 2010)

Choose based on performance, cost, availability, longevity, and after-sales service.


----------



## mudkip (Sep 10, 2010)

Evga , although I've to say that after sales services really suck nowadays. actually if you don't change your videocard's cooler than it doesn't matter which  manufacturer you choose.


----------



## sneekypeet (Sep 10, 2010)

I have to agree with mudkip.... a poll would have been a good call here


----------



## JATownes (Sep 10, 2010)

sneekypeet said:


> a poll would have been a good call here



+1


----------



## de.das.dude (Sep 10, 2010)

a poll takes time... i didnt know that the TPU posts before a post is complete !!


----------



## Nickzy (Sep 10, 2010)

You forgot VTX


----------



## pantherx12 (Sep 10, 2010)

They all come out with crap to be fair, but I do like Asus high end stuff, they're 4890 with super ML cap and custom heatsink with dual fans was amazing.


So my vote goes on " who evers doing the best at the time"


----------



## de.das.dude (Sep 10, 2010)

Nickzy said:


> You forgot VTX



there are simply too many to remember.


----------



## de.das.dude (Sep 10, 2010)

some one fix the motherboard poll


----------



## Zen_ (Sep 11, 2010)

BFG just went under so they shouldn't even be on the list. That's also a reminder of how worthless lifetime warranties are; because the retail hardware business is brutally competitive with small margins most companies will not be around for anything close to a lifetime. 

Having said that my favorite manufacturer was ATI when they sold cards directly.


----------



## 3volvedcombat (Sep 11, 2010)

BFG- is gone.

I got a galaxy GTX 470 that benches 840Mhz core?

Galaxy is solid stuff, not even on the list here?

So far, Galaxy has over-proved me beyond evga actually.


----------



## KainXS (Sep 11, 2010)

i picked evga, i would have picked xfx but I have just seen the quality of their rma service decreasing as of lately, they were my number 1 about 3 years ago lately they have gotten ttight.


----------



## yogurt_21 (Sep 11, 2010)

for nvidia
build quality - eVGA
service - gigabyte

for amd/ati
build quality - sapphire
service - powercolor

that said I haven't fond one manufacturer that's awsome at build quality AND service or at least decently balanced between the two. eVGA horrible service and dumb product registration rules yet I've never really needed to use it. Sapphire charges for rma and it takes forever, yet again never needed to use it. 

gigabyte always a delight to work with, yet have had to rma several cards same goes with powercolor. 

the only one that was well balanced for me was when you could buy a built by ati back in the day. sapphire build quality paired with ati service, was nice.


----------



## Baam (Sep 11, 2010)

Never had a problem with any company. I look for price first but if i had to pick. Evga for Nvidia and Sapphire on the AMD side.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Sep 11, 2010)

I generally buy whatever is cheap and works well at the time.  I do look at well known brands for different types of cards.  I always buy EVGA for Nvidia, and Sapphire for ATI, but I have been known to stray.  Also, anyone who voted BFG is a total retard, didn't they go bankrupt and not accept RMA's from customers?


----------



## DaveK (Sep 11, 2010)

I'm happy with Sapphire, no problems so far and I'll continue to use them unless I have problems with customer support.


----------



## arnoo1 (Sep 11, 2010)

xfx and evga  are the best, they don't brake and you can put a aftermarket cooler or waterblock on it, i they don't care, great warranty and service, even with evga you can rma a mootherboard with bended socket pins, and still make the board


----------



## claylomax (Sep 11, 2010)

Definitely not XFX.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Sep 11, 2010)

Wheres Visiontek?


----------



## theonedub (Sep 11, 2010)

RMA service I got from XFX was excellent. I was a little worried when I researched the process online, but my experience was perfectly fine.


----------



## MilkyWay (Sep 11, 2010)

I wouldn't say one is better than the rest just some are not as good, i know that's kinda contradictory but think BFG, EVGA or ASUS ect they are all pretty good but there are just some manufacturers that have bad customer services or pretty plain cards.

So its like all these card manufacturers are the same then there are some below those.


----------



## CDdude55 (Sep 11, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Wheres Visiontek?



That's exactly what i was thinking LOL.

I have used EVGA, XFX, Visiontek, BFG, MSI and they all were are great imo. EVGA does offer bit more in terms of ''content'', as they will let you download games for free just by picking up one of there cards, which i think is awesome.

Though i think they all have there up's and downs in different areas, but generally you can't go wrong with any of those brands.


----------



## Perseid (Sep 12, 2010)

Whatever is cheapest. Checking the net is going to get you both glowing praise and intense hate for any company, just like hard drives. Warranty only matters just so much. Like others pointed out with the BFG adventure, Lifetime only gets you so far, and, honestly, how long do you intend to rely on your card? I currently have myself down for a Palit(cheapest on newegg ATM), which has 2 years. Good enough for me.


----------



## scaminatrix (Sep 12, 2010)

My influencing factors when choosing the "best graphics cards manufacturer" would be:

1. Quality of components the manufacturer uses/is known to use,
2. RMA procedure quality and offered warranty lengths,
3. The manufacturer, for me, must do a range of cards that has super-duper-cooling like the Vapor-X or something similar. I like cool-ness.

I'm not going to disclose who I think is the best, as I don't know myself.
But work out your favourite from a list of preferences; like what I've done above; so you can buy your next card with a VERY good idea of what you want.
My opinion.
Simples :cute-meerkat-sound:


----------



## Animalpak (Sep 12, 2010)

EVGA with the ubeatable support fast RMA section.

And the guarantee covers damage from watercooling.


----------



## Zubasa (Sep 12, 2010)

Where is HIS?


----------



## Kantastic (Sep 12, 2010)

Zubasa said:


> Where is HIS?



LMAO I was going to ask... I just bought an HIS IceQ 5 Turbo 5770 and was going to vote for it just for the hell of it.


----------



## nINJAkECIL (Sep 14, 2010)

Here in Indonesia, these are the best manufacturer:

- XFX
- MSI
- Gigabyte
- HIS (not available in the poll)
- Digital Alliance (local brand for Palit, makes nvidia and radeon)
- Zotac
- Sapphire
- Biostar
- Powercolor


----------



## nINJAkECIL (Sep 14, 2010)

Zubasa said:


> Where is HIS?


and he/she includes BFG in the poll


----------



## mordant80 (Sep 14, 2010)

I'll come back and vote once HIS is on the poll..  gonna pick evga, bfg, and his.. the 3 cards i've owned that never failed and never game me problems...


----------



## Perseid (Sep 14, 2010)

LOL at Foxconn.

How much do you want to bet Foxconn is the real manufacturer of half those boards...


----------



## de.das.dude (Sep 14, 2010)

you've gotta point there


----------



## wolf (Sep 14, 2010)

My vote was Gigabyte, I'm a sucker for their ultra durable cards. redesigned pcb, better components, better cooling, all win.

lately more than ever their cards have been simply amazing, the cooler they use now (2 fan) is as close to silent as you can get with amazing cooling ability.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Sep 14, 2010)

Wheres Galaxy/KFA2??


----------



## PopcornMachine (Sep 14, 2010)

Zubasa said:


> Where is HIS?



Right.  Have crossfire of HD 4830s.  Never had a problem with them.


----------



## Dogshitjoint (Sep 14, 2010)

Hmm I guess I´ve read wrong that Gainward were a Premium Partner with Nvidia then, as no love is displayed for my 2 *GAINWARD* Cards 

But anyways my vote goes for teh cheapest brand yet close to military grade components & for me STABLE & COOL! (both temperaturewise and l00ks 

// Dog

edit: yeah bring HIS to teh list...make it C0mplete FFS! [Joking]


----------



## Dogshitjoint (Sep 14, 2010)

Making another vote (if possible?) for EVGA even if i never owned any parts from them but their warranty seems solid that´s fo sure! +I like teh l00ks of their "classified" mobo ...


----------



## Mr McC (Sep 14, 2010)

PowerColor: if a company adds a cooler that makes the card look like something taken from The Yellow Submarine, whilst working silently and extremely efficiently, they get my vote.


----------



## Frick (Sep 14, 2010)

Anyone. The cheapest ones. I've pretty much never noticed much, if any, difference between brands.

Powercolor have done some nice cheap cards with excellent cooling in the past though, and I am a fan of their Green cards.


----------



## Dogshitjoint (Sep 14, 2010)

Perseid said:


> LOL at Foxconn.
> 
> How much do you want to bet Foxconn is the real manufacturer of half those boards...



M8 if ya didn´t know as I suspect Foxconn is a major maker of USB/Audio etc. ports on teh backside of your PC...but then again I myself laugh @ just teh name Foxconn, as a reminder of scams/cons  

Hmm yeah I´m drunk atm. so I guess my posts doesn´t count then (my own reasoning heh)


----------



## ERazer (Sep 14, 2010)

voted diamond. 3850, 4870, and 5870 all overclock very well  love me some diamond


----------



## Frizz (Sep 14, 2010)

obviously 

Nvidia: EVGA    -      ATi: Sapphire


but when you wanna put the two against each other its EVGA > Sapphire IMO


----------



## Dogshitjoint (Sep 14, 2010)

Dudes &  Dudettes I just realized as I have done so many times in teh past... How nerdy can I be using my brainpower to write stuff like this LOL...wow I am such a nerd, however in a positive way, better than doing coke & mug/murder peeps )

m8s sorry for disturburbing teh thread this way ...ill leave NOW!


----------



## Dogshitjoint (Sep 14, 2010)

ERazer said:


> voted diamond. 3850, 4870, and 5870 all overclock very well  love me some diamond



Man I just have to Cred Ya for ya SHINIGAMI (REAPER) Avatar (I Love teh Death Note)


----------



## Widjaja (Sep 14, 2010)

I think this poll is also governed by whats available where you live.

I have gone with three different manufacturers since building PCs.

Found Sapphire to be the best out of the lot.


----------



## CH@NO (Sep 19, 2010)

I picked up MSI, it was my first VGA card that I owned (an SE9550), and It's my current VGA (a GTX280).

Must say both looked very solid and performed very well, I would picked up eVGA but a 9800GT died on me.


----------

